# Ling recipes? Cooking techniques?



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

My son just caught a 40lb Ling and I am going to cook some up on Thursday. I don't really know how to cook Ling? Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Cover with olive oil. Lightly season with Tony's or similar and grill. Don't over cook.


----------



## OutKast (Nov 11, 2008)

Whatever you do, just be careful not to over cook it. Also, don't add any lemon...there is a reason their nickname is 'lemonfish'.
I've never really found a fantastic way to cook them personally, but there are a lot of folks out there that swear ling is the best fish in the water. Reality...snapper can't be beat no matter how you cook it.
Good luck.


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

Get that garlic gold brand Vinaigrette and throw them on the pit. You can get it at HEB, you dont hafta use much on the fish, it turns out awesome!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

The rib section is the best


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I cut it into chunks, roll it in beaten eggs and cover it in Panko Japanese Bread Crumbs. Fry in peanut oil until light brown. Kroger and most Asian stores keep the bread crumbs. About $1 per package.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Easy fish to grill. Rub with olive oil and season with your favorite seasoning. I baste with a butter/worchestershire mix while grilling. As everybody else says, don't overcook it. I love ling. It is also good fried as long as you do not overcook.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> I cut it into chunks, roll it in beaten eggs and cover it in Panko Japanese Bread Crumbs. Fry in peanut oil until light brown. Kroger and most Asian stores keep the bread crumbs. About $1 per package.


I have battered them in tempura batter and fried and also really good... use ice cold bottled water from the ice chest mixing the batter, fresh catch fried is great.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*dont over cook* *it.* Cook it on the grill, olive oil and season to your liking


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Well... this is what we did... on the boat.

Take the Ling Meat, make sure there is No Red Meat or Bloodlines left.

A little Sea Salt, A little Garlic Powder, A little Tony's, A little Black Pepper on both sides, Pat down Meat really good, Put in a Ziplock Bag, put a little beer in there with the fish and let chill in the icebox for about an hour.

Grill till done. Put on some tortillas w/ salsa, lettuce and cheese... mmmmmm


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

As far as frying goes, I cut the meat down, accross the grain in pieces about 1/2" thick. Put em in my batter of Mustard, Milk, Eggs and Tony's Let Soak a little while, then Bread with White Cornmeal, Salt and Tony's, Fry until it Floats.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

A little sea salt.....did you just dip it over board.......jk

I was surprised when I cooked it .....wasnt that good to me....I have heard all my life how good ling is........maybe I overcooked it
I breaded it and fried it in new oil.....about the same as any other fillet...about three minutes....it was kinda ........tough, kinda chewy...not soft like reagular fish......overcooked?....................?????


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> A little sea salt.....did you just dip it over board.......jk
> 
> I was surprised when I cooked it .....wasnt that good to me....I have heard all my life how good ling is........maybe I overcooked it
> I breaded it and fried it in new oil.....about the same as any other fillet...about three minutes....it was kinda ........tough, kinda chewy...not soft like reagular fish......overcooked?....................?????


Hmmm.... sounds like you screwed it up to me... Ling is the one fish that keeps me out of trouble with the wife when I go Offshore..

You did cut ALL the Blood meat out right???

And did you cut it with the grain or against the grain.

Once I get a fillet off, I will cut out the lateral line and blood meat, this should leave you with some Long Slender fillets, then I cut straight down accross the grain, kinda reminds me of Mrs. Pauls fish fillets the way they look.


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

Wow!!!
That sure is alot of ideas! Thanks for all the suggestions. I now have a plan of action! Oh, yeah, and I WONT overcook them! : } I think Im gonna grill it, a little olive oil, a little garlic, a little Tony's...and Im done!!! Dang it, my mouth is already watering! Thanks again for the suggestions! 
Lets eat!!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is my frying method. Soak cobia cubes in buttermilk, then dredge in very heavily seasoned beated eggs. The seasoning is your choice. Then batter in bisquick pancake mix. Several cups in a gallon ziplock works well. Take the cubes out of the pancake mix and let the cubes sit to allow the batter to stick to them, otherwise it will come off in the oil. Then fry as usual (around 6 -7 minutes) They will be golden brown.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

make a aluminum foil boat put fillet in and cover it with spicy itain dressing and grill it. dont over cook it!:cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ling Ceviche is the best. Dice it up, put in a bowl. Squeeze about 6 limes and lemons put in fridge for several hours or a day. The acids cook the fish. Then make you some pico de gallo and mix all together and eat with tortilla chips. Also mix some pincante sauce or rotel in there for more juicy flavor. You can also put this in a taco. Its off the hook!.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Deerslayer, here's a recipe with a twist -

First figure out if the like pan-fried, deep-fried, or grilled ling. I don't put much on these steaks at all, pretty "nekkid" really.

OK, serve that over a Texas version of Maque Choux!

Maque Choux ("mock shoe") is simply a corn dish with all the Cajun ingredients, very popular in South Louisiana and Southern Mississippi. You need real sweet or white corn for this or it wont work. Forget that yellow bull corn they sell. You can search the Interswebs for Maque Choux but it is simply


fresh sweet corn, cut and scrapped of the stalk
Onion, celery, and green peppers, with optional tomatoes (I love 'em)
Cajun spice, also called "Essence" by Emeril LaGasse
For a Texas twang, add some jalapenos - I like 'em grilled or roasted
I like mine clear - others like some whole cream to make like a gravy
Now take your ling off the heat and let it set 2-3 minutes. Put a big ole pile of Maque Choux on a plate. Put the fillet on the Maque Choux and you got it, something happens...


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I want to add one suggestion/alternative.

We all know Tony C's is the champ and has been for many years. Im sure there are at least 3 containers of it in me and my wifes cabinet right now. BUT, we ran across a seasoning this year that is, in our opinion, going to make a run for the title against Tony C's once the word gets out.

Its called "Slap ya Momma". We get it around here at two places... HEB in Lake Jackson and Buckees world head quarters on 332 in lake jackson.

Imagine the great flavoring of Tony C's but just not quite the over salty taste with a little bite at the end. Im not gonna push it on ya. Just suggest to you to pick a container of it up sometime and give it a chance. Works wonderful on any type of BBQ also.

We like the one in the white container with white pepper. We havent tried either of the other two.. only the white container...

Its some goooooood stuff.. 









and as others have said...dont over cook the ling, it drys out quick.. watch the white cook line as your doing it on the grill. I blacken'd some a few nights ago and it was good vettles also..

Its kind of a pain to do, but if you have your deer meat saw, its not hard. But, sometime when your cleaning a ling, do this once to just try.. take the whole fish, stand it up on its belly and start cutting crossways round steaks. Skin and all. Make them about 1/2 " thick (or 1 vertibre thick) Leave the skin on.. broil it, or grill it or fry it.. with the skin on. Just before you eat it, peal the skin off and pick off the dark meat.. its some good stuff. Im a little different than some, when we catch a good size fish, we try to cut it to where the blood lines notorious for larger fish (including snapper) can bleed out and theres not so much to cut away at the cleaning table...

Dems sum gooooood cookin ideas people are postin for ya....

good luck to ya on fix'n the meal...Im hungry now









Hog


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

just eat it any way you want


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I grill it with lemon slices,butter,maybe capers.Then lay it on a bed on pasta.Maybe a little red tomato sauce with shrimp on top.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you get really bored w it

boil it in crab boil till barely done let sit in the water a few more mins and cool

then follow a regular crab cake recipe


----------



## gulfrunner (Aug 27, 2006)

grill mates garlic,[email protected] marinade follow directions grill to just done in center juicy in center. It will be great sea food tenderloin


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Tiny said:


> Hmmm.... sounds like you screwed it up to me... Ling is the one fish that keeps me out of trouble with the wife when I go Offshore..
> 
> You did cut ALL the Blood meat out right???
> 
> ...


I did cut all of the blood out....that a no brainer.....But as far as across the grian?????................
I cut the fillets just like you said....like little fish sticks
I took the slab and cut perpendicular to the ribs.....is that across the grain or with it?????????????
I did not fry them too long did I????????????
I mean....I know how to fry fish...been doing it for 25 yrs
The ling was just not as soft a meat as others
matter of fact I did not even want any of the one we caught theis past weekend due to not really liking it
I will give it one more try and then If I dont like it...... I may have some to give away


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

troutslayer said:


> I did cut all of the blood out....that a no brainer.....But as far as across the grian?????................
> I cut the fillets just like you said....like little fish sticks
> I took the slab and cut perpendicular to the ribs.....is that across the grain or with it?????????????
> I did not fry them too long did I????????????
> ...


Well... I do admit that it is a Firm Fish. some people like firm fish, some people like flakey fish. each to his own I guess. Sorry them good tasting critters didn't work out for ya.

Have you tried it on the grill??

How do you like shark meat??


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

troutslayer said:


> The ling was just not as soft a meat as others


It is not a soft meated fish, like inshore fish. If it was moist you probably did not over cook it, and if you don't like the texture, well, you just don't! You would not like tuna, wahoo, shark, or sword, either, most likely. Ling is in that genre as far as texture is concerned. Snapper's kind of in between, with a 16" er being pretty delicate but a bigger (10# and up) being a grainier, more solid texture.

Don't force yourself, but I'd advise trying a few recipe's and trying to develop a taste for it, it really is a good tasting fish.


----------



## HarryK (Jun 5, 2008)

Deerslayer
I like grilled ling the best. If you have enough filets (prepared same as Tiny suggested-get all blood out and cut against grain into small tuna steak-like patties) why not try several marinades. Let them sit in ziploc bags with marinade for awhile. We always do one ziploc bag with teriyaki(my fav) and several others to get a wide variety if tastes because Ling with take on any flavor really well. Then slap on the grill. Again, do not overcook...cook like a tuna steak over hot fire.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I wonder how a piece seasoned would taste on a George Foreman grill


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

troutslayer said:


> I wonder how a piece seasoned would taste on a George Foreman grill


It comes out great! Just watch it, because it cooks both sides at once.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

*Oh My Gosh!*

Just finished eating one of the best meals ever. Ling en brochette!
Cut filets 1/2" thick and about 1 1/2" wide. merinade with Tony's and Italian dressing overnight. Lay out filets and top with sea salt and black pepper, roll around a slice of jalapeno pepper, wrap with bacon, dredge back thru the Italian dressing merinade and grill. Also made some ling steaks w/o rolling. Incredible lunch!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well how about that, never thought about Ling Poppers before. Well a big pepper popper but same ideal. I've got to try that. I just love finger food - need some Vitamin G from the bacon, ya know, and some Vitamin H from the XXX hot jalapeno! Even the chicken and beef eaters will like these puppies. Thanks I'll let ya know how it goes. 

Tiny - you and Krash gonna challenge me this year for a pepper popper throw down, you ding-a-lings? Let the smack talk begin!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Was that coose-coose Kevin????

Looks great, I may have to try that!! (the ling that is)


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Roger, that is Organic Wheat Couscous sir, with roasted pine nuts and zucchini, made with chicken broth too. Daughter is responsible for the salad, wife the couscous......


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Pesce Cobia Siciliana*

1. Pesce Cobia Siciliana with Couscous ( culunary grilling book )

2 . On a sweet potato bed and ceviche

PM if you want recipe.. have to type it out from the book.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

igo320 said:


> Just finished eating one of the best meals ever. Ling en brochette!
> Cut filets 1/2" thick and about 1 1/2" wide. merinade with Tony's and Italian dressing overnight. Lay out filets and top with sea salt and black pepper, roll around a slice of jalapeno pepper, wrap with bacon, dredge back thru the Italian dressing merinade and grill. Also made some ling steaks w/o rolling. Incredible lunch!


Dang, that 3rd pic looks fantastic!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought I would post this up because it was so easy and super good tonight.

Recipe:
1. Take approximately 3"x4" pieces of Ling and sprinkle them good with Lowery Season Salt on both sides.
2. Slather the pieces up good with approximately an 1/8" thick coating of mayo.
3. Cook on the grill open, like you would a steak. The mayo all cooks away.

You want to talk about some wonderful cobia. This works on wahoo buttons well also. It was some of the best I have had in quite some time.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

I've even dome ka-bobs with ling it works if you put it on cross grain. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Eastern Tackle said:


> I thought I would post this up because it was so easy and super good tonight.
> 
> Recipe:
> 1. Take approximately 3"x4" pieces of Ling and sprinkle them good with Lowery Season Salt on both sides.
> ...


Here is a photo series from dinner the night before last. So good, I did it this way again.

This is my recipe for wahoo, but I have found it is just as good on cobia.

If frozen defrost your vac bags in warm water. Shouldn't take more than 20 or 30 minutes and doesn't give the meat time to get fishy. The bag will usually sink when its defrosted.









Then sprinkle coat your pieces with lowery's and slather with mayo.









Next cook open on the grill like a steak (closed top). The mayo cooks away.









Comes out like this. Still tastes like fish, but with the goodness of the grill. And moist, as long as you don't overdo it.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

*To Paraphrase Jack Nicholson in China Town:*

"What do you do with Ling?"

"As little as possible..."


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I just put fillets in ziploc with some italian dressing. Shake to coat, put on grill, low heat. Sprinkle with season salt of choice, flip after five minutes, sprinke that side with SS. Remove after five minutes and eat. 

My wife does not care for fish and loves ling. All her soccer mom buddies do to. I am 'tha man' when I come home with ling.


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

Less is mo bettah. Cross cut into 1/2=3/4" thick steaks, dry, roll in rice flour (not wheat flour!, rice flour is fine as talcum powder), sautee gently in an iron skillet using a very small amount of butter or smart balance works too. Skid the pieces around, I'll sometimes flip mine on the edges a bit too. These are small pieces, I've never tried cross cutting a whole fish, so these are essentially cross cut fillet steaks. When it's browned off serve some of the best fish you will ever eat. Never had anyone eat it that didn't rave.

Ling cooked properly is primo, primo fish. 

Chuck


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

Edit to last post, very important, when sauteing throw flakes of thinly cut garlic in pan with butter.

Chuck


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

skypoke said:


> sautee gently in an iron skillet using a very small amount of butter or *smart balance* works too.


Whaaaat?!?! Ain't no way I'm going out in the Gulf, catching one of the hardest to catch and best tasting fish in the world and cooking it in margarine!! :slimer:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Here is the end all be all of BBQ fish ...*

This is a roasted pepper pesto over bar-b-que Bobby Flay recipie that is just outstanding ... and only takes about 15 minutes.

It calls for Mahi but it would be just fabulous with ling as well ... I strongly recommend that everyone try this one at least once.

You do not have to follow it to the "T" ... delete the "sillyness" and it's still amazing, for instance ... you do not have to use both chile powders.

*Ingredients*

*"Barbecue" Rub:*


2 tablespoons Spanish paprika
1 tablespoon ancho chile powder
2 teaspoons ground cumin
2 teaspoons dark brown sugar
1 teaspoon chile de arbol powder
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper
*Yellow Pepper-Cilantro Pesto:*


2 large yellow bell peppers, grilled, peeled, seeded and chopped
1 clove garlic, chopped
2 tablespoons pine nuts
1 cup chopped fresh cilantro leaves
3 tablespoons grated Parmesan
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon freshly grated pepper
*Mahi mahi:*


4 mahi mahi fillets, 8 ounces each
4 teaspoons olive oil
"Barbecue" Rub
Cilantro leaves
*Directions*

Combine all the rub ingredients in a small bowl. 
Place peppers, garlic, pine nuts, cilantro and cheese in a food processor and process until combined. With the motor running, add the oil and process until emulsified and season with salt and pepper, to taste. 
Heat grill to high. Brush each fillet on both sides with oil. Rub 1 side of each fillet with 1 tablespoon of the barbecue rub and place on the grill rub side down and cook until slightly charred and a crust has formed, about 2 to 3 minutes. Turn the fish over and grill for 3 to 4 minutes longer or until cooked to medium doneness. Top each fillet with a few tablespoons of the pesto and garnish with cilantro leaves.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

If you need a quick how to on roasting your peppers ... pm me ...


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

troutslayer said:


> I breaded it and fried it in new oil.....about the same as any other fillet..


That was your 1st mistake! Frying it. j/k. I know others have said they have too but I would never waste a Ling in the frying pan. There are to many other fish to fry! :smile: Grilled Ling is the only way i'll cook it. Some interesting recipies on here but one thing for sure is the least you do to it the better in my opinion. I usually just do the olive oil and seasoning (Tony's or the like). But may have to save this thread and try some of the other suggestions. Never thought of Ling Ceviche, I usually do it with Snapper.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

You blue water boys got it made with the ling and all the other Feech are. I was blessed wit a 54 # at the jetty's early month and have enjoyed it so much that I want to catch more.. 

I posted a ling recipe a few pages back that was great and I am glad I have some more to try out a few of these.. 

Thanks

Ling On


----------



## jmahan (Feb 27, 2009)

*Ling*

Cornmeal and greeeeze


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

jmahan said:


> Cornmeal and greeeeze


Panko and hawg drippin's!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Pesce Cobia Siciliana with Couscous with Raisin and Almonds*



Captain Dave said:


> 1. Pesce Cobia Siciliana with Couscous ( culinary grilling book )
> 
> 2 . On a sweet potato bed and ceviche
> 
> PM if you want recipe.. have to type it out from the book.


A few folks asked for it , So here it is. It is easier than you think and will impress that special someone ....

I make the couscous and sauce first and let it stay warm and grill
the feech and place it on the the warm platter last..

1/2 c olive oil
juice of 2 lemons
3 T chopped capers
3 T chopped oregano
3 # Ling or Other firm meaty feech
3 c siciliana sauce
1/2 c sliced toasted almonds
Couscous w/ almonds and raisins

1. Combine oil, lemonjuice, capers and oregeno for marinade. 
Place feech in a shallow pan and pour marinade on top and coat it well.
Marinate tme 30 min - 2hr

2. Preheat grill to high.

3. Grill Feech about 4 min a side until cooked through and seared brown.
Transfer to warm plate and top with siciliana sauce, garnish with almonds.

Serve on a bed of Couscous with almonds and raisins.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Siciliana Sauce

1/3 c olive oil
1 c mince yellow onion
3 T chopped capers
6 anchovy fillets ( blends in perfect )
1 T minced garlic
3 pints cherry tomatoes ( hulled )
1/2 c olives stuffed with chilies
3T chopped oregano
1/2t salt
1/4 black pepper

1. Heat the olive oil in a skillet on med heat. add onions, capers
anchovy and garlic and saute till onions are light golden brown ( about 8 mins )

2. Add the tomatoes and continue to saute, tossing around till very soft ( 10 mins )

3. Add olive, oregano, salt and pepper and saute for another 2-3 mins

Keep warm until ready to use

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Couscous with almonds and raisins

1 c raisins
2 c boiling water
3 c chicken broth
2 T olive oil
1T salt
1 1/2 t black pepper
2 c couscous
1 c toasted pine nuts
1/4 c parsley
3 T extra virgin olive oil

1. Place raisins in a small bowl and add enough boiling water to cover them. 
Let raisins sit until they plum and soften. ( 5- 7 Mins )

2. bring the chicken broth to boil in a large sauce pan and add the olive oil
salt and pepper.

3. Stir in couscous making sure all is wet . 
Cover an and set aside until couscous is tender ( 15-20 mins )

4. stir in raisins , toasted almonds or pine nuts and parsley.

Drizzle extra virgin oil on top

Enjoy


----------

